

500 Helps Indian Startups March to Victory - ghosh
http://500.co/2013/02/15/jai-ho-500-helps-indian-startups-march-to-victory/

======
kvprashant
Dave McClure - doing things the right way for Indian startups since 2010

------
IvanfromRussia
Indian Startups - scary combination!

